# Cyclogest pessaries- loosing some?



## Notthereyet

Sorry this is so graphic but I started teh pessaries yesterday and was advised to put them in the PV (vaginally), but I find during the day I got lots of discharge for the first few hours and feel like that is the dissolved pessary coming out. DOes this mean it wont be working? How long does it take to absorb? I am reluctant to put it PR because I get IBS and never know when I my need to have bowels open. 

Just dont know if this is normal and whether I can do anything to prevent this?

Thanks,

All quite embarrassing

Notthereyet
x


----------



## mazv

Hiya,

Never ceases to amaze me how clinics never actually tell you the truth about the practicalities of your treatment   You'll hopefully be relieved to hear that this is perfectly normal    

The pessaries are a wax base that melts at body temperature and allow the drug to release and be absorbed through the lining of the vaginal wall. The drug gets fully into your blood stream via the vagina within about 20 mins max (actual time depends on various factors). The wax that is left is now all runny but is not absorbed into the body so leaks out over time due to gravity. When using cyclogest I always advise a full length panty liner or else cheap knickers that you don't care about ruining 

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## Notthereyet

Thank you!!!!

x


----------

